# downloading aion through gameforge laucher issues



## Reece12sky (Jun 25, 2008)

Hey guys im trying to download aion, which ive done before with no problems..

but the downloader just keeps dropping to 0kb...ive rebooted computer but still the same problem cant understand why it keeps getting stuck and support on game forum is none existant...


----------



## Reece12sky (Jun 25, 2008)

Well it seems the downloader launcher isnt working, so someone suggested downloading north american client and then running gameforge launcher which updates the game client to free to play , this was just some random guy do you reckon this will work.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

Aion is now free to play
so you may want to try that suggestion


----------

